# Requirements for a residence visa - University Degree certificates



## Nanzer (Oct 1, 2009)

I might be relocating to Dubai from the US in the coming weeks. Initially, the plan is to come in on a visitor visa but I will have to transfer to a residence visa soon. Some research that I have done suggests that I need to get my US degree certificate attested by the UAE embassy in Washington DC. I checked on their website and they say that the document (degree certificate) has to be first authenticated by the US Dept. of State prior to sending it to the UAE embassy for attestation.

Does anyone have any comments or thoughts on which is the best way to proceed to get a Dubai residency visa?

Thanks in advance for some suggestions.


----------

